# Swiss Aires and campsites



## neilanddot

Hi, we are planning in Sept. to spend about 2 1/2 weeks touring in Switzerland. We have found an Aires map on this section but are worried that the campsite costs will be rather expensive. Any info would be appreciated on camping in Aires and campsites including recent campsite charges. Neil


----------



## ThursdaysChild

At this time of year, pretty well all Swiss campsites will be on peak tariffs, and you will be lucky to get away with anything less than £30 a night for a MH and 2 adults with electricity.
In fairness, most sites are the same price as last year, expressed in Swiss francs, but the exchange rate to both sterling and the Euro has been disastrous for foreign tourers.
Campingcar-Infos list Swiss Aires, but I have not used any of them. I believe that many of them are in fact no-frills parts of regular sites.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We are going to switzerland 19 july for ten days . I will report on return.
Lady p likes the security of sites.

dave p


----------



## neilanddot

Thanks TC and Dave. I am surprised that you feel that early September is the high season as I would have thought that its way too early for skiing and hiking should be easing off ??
Look forward to your feedback Dave. Neil


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Google weather switzerland.

there are a lot of conflicting information.

sorry foor thespelling.
Grants 12 year vintage and dyslexiaa are taking oer

Dave p


----------



## sheringham

Most TCS sites in Switzerland accept Camping Cheques (£14 per night) during September as the high season is over and some do close mid Sept.
I can recommend Solothurm for both site and city whereas Bern-Eymat the site is adequate but the city is wondeful. Buy a day ticket on the bus for 4 single trips within the city and environs, the buses stop within 250 metres of the site. 

Enjoy


----------



## framptoncottrell

Aren't you a holder of an ACSI card? Most of the Swiss sites in the ACSI book regard 1st September as the start of the off-peak season with 15 Euros for motorhome, two adults and hook-up the top price per night. A small number of sites start their off-peak season a fortnight before that, on 17th August.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## ob1

Neil - Most Swiss campsites worth their salt will have a website so that you can view their rates. Get the site names from the nearest town tourist office website and go from there. Sites in the more popular areas of Switzerland such as Interlaken tend to extend their high season until mid September.


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

I agree with Roy - use ACSI where you can.

Also, for searching, do not use Google.co.uk but instead use www.google.ch - as you are then using the Swiss Google, the search results are better. Just seach for "camping Lucerne" etc - you will get a lot more relevant info using the local Google rather than our own version.

Russell


----------



## ThursdaysChild

As has been noted, the Interlaken and Berner Oberland area remain popular and in demand long after the kiddiewinks have gone home. That's when the more mature folk go on holiday and when there are still rich pickings to be had.
If you choose the Rhone Valley route from say Brig or Chur down to Martigny, you will be more likely to get off-peak bargains. The sites won't be so glitzy, but the scenery is still breathtaking.


----------



## homenaway

Hi,
we visited Switzerland a couple of years ago in June and found several ACSI discount sites some at €11 usually with additional hefty tourist and waste disposal taxes   so in September there may be some discounts available. Some TCS (Touring Club of Switzerland) campsites have service aires at their entrances but usually not much parking space.

Some Swiss campsites are not all that attractive being mostly statics - old caravans with homebuilt extensions with only a few touring pitches. Our favourite sites were a CL type one at Weggis near Lake Luzern lthat Barryd recently stayed at (I think) and Attermentzen, a touring site near Zermatt and the Matterhorn.

We also found a few aires which were free or a few SFr's and have listed the places we stayed at (or visited) on our website here:

Swiss campsites and aires

We also stayed at a few unofficial overnight parking places without problems.

Steve


----------



## neilanddot

Thank you all so much for your advice, it will give us something to work on. However the latest in the saga is that our lovely 12 year old travelling companion, Chester (Collie/Springer) has developed what seems to be either a stroke or Vestibular syndrome, vet hopefully will clarify 2moro. So the whole trip may have to be re assessed. Neil


----------



## Sideways86

I do hope your canine friend is OK

We have just come back from Interlaken and stayed at Lazy Rancho booked through CC and was reasonable price with immaculate facilities, ten mins stroll from Interlaken town itself.

Very nice place we are already planning going back next year it was so good

They have their own website also and you will find Stephen and his family most helpfull and accomodating

Regards


----------

